# Canadian Open Results



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure who won but I spoke with Danielle and they finished 5th overall.  She was disappointed with it as any competitor would be but she really did well with a 1st in ribs and brisket and 5th in chicken...noce job.    Don't quote me on these results as my connection with Vlad was not very good.  

When I spoke to Danielle she said they finished 24th out of 26th in pork and that cost her dearly.  She thought it was her best pork ever which is usually the kiss of death.  I will not mention what she did exactly but I couldn't believe what she did for turn in.  Her finish was certainly not for a lack of effort.

She wanted me to mention thanks to everyone that sent her emails wishing her well.

Christ, I feel like her publicist. :roll:  

Nice job  Danielle. 8)


----------



## Unity (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, 1st in ribs and brisket! That's fabulous. And 5th in chicken, you least favorite. Sorry about the pork; the judges must be out of their minds. 

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never talked to a comper on the day of the event who
was happy with everything.

That's what makes us get better.

Most important is the FACT....you can't win em all.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've never talked to a comper on the day of the event who
> was happy with everything.
> 
> That's what makes us get better.
> ...



Yeah, that's for sure.  Last year at Franklin I chucked a piece of my chicken into the woods because i was so pissed with the way it turned out.  It was 1st place chicken.  You just never know.  I try to compete against my abilities and do the best i can and let the chips fall where they may.  Hard to do but you'll drive yourself crazy with this stuff that you really have no control over.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for the posting Uncle Bubba.  Let me know what I owe you for publicist fees LOL.

We have asked to see the individual pork judges scoring - we have not seen them yet. While I did not expect to win pork I am really concerned about the scoring. Very much so. We had two onsite judges who scored us extremely high. One was a Master KCBS judge who has judged over 140 times. They don't bs either . I had them last year and their comments really helped me improve for this year. So I have a hard time swallowing the 24th place out of 26. That would mean that three other judges would have scored us in the low 60's high 50's. (We score out of 100 here out of the 6 judges scores they drop the lowest one) 

There has already been one correction to the scoring that has changed the standings in dessert categories. (We got a 4th) 

Our sauce came in 8th and our anything butt came in 5th.

I was thrilled to hear from uncle bubba !! That was great. The connection was awful as we were standing on the waterfront. 

I have to go and unload the trailer now and pack from Franklin. 

Thank you to everyone who sent such nice emails.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Great scores except for the pork ERROR. Congrads.

Hey Kevin. show me exactly where to throw a hunk of chicken into the woods at Franklin on Friday. The rest of what you do to become GC (say everything sucks and walk around grumpy) I have mastered.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 7, 2008)

We received an email from the head judge and he states he checked the scres threee times so we will leave it at that and move on I guess.


----------



## BBQcure (Jul 7, 2008)

*scoring*

Danielle


Last year we received the breakdown of the scoring. It showed onsite judges scores and the four blind judge scores? Any idea if we will be getting them or not?

Tim


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 7, 2008)

Well he emailed me this morning and said he was sending them out to Natalie. Waiting to see them posted. 

I really am interested to see them. 

And a HUGE HUGE HUGE Congratulations to your team (can't stop Grilling and) for the reserve GC and for raising the money for Breast Cancer I was sooo proud to see you take those walks that was worth the whole weekend. 


WOOHHOOO

Heres the scores that we know :

Brisket: 
6th: BBQ Effect 
5th: Hogtown BBQ 
4th: Can't Stop Grillin' 
3rd: Wilbur's Smokin' Again 
2nd: Team Cedar Grilling 
1st: Diva Q 

Pork: 
6th: No Leftovers 
5th: 2 Men & A Hog 
4th: BBQ Effect 
3rd: Can't Stop Grillin' 
2nd: Black Pig BBQ.com 
1st: Pork of the North 

Chicken: 
6th: Wilbur's Smokin' Again 
5th: Diva Q 
4th: Pork of the North 
3rd: Team Cedar Grilling 
2nd: Swamp Daddy BBQ 
1st: Hogtown BBQ 

Ribs: 
6th: Can't Stop Grillin' 
5th: BBQ Effect 
4th: Smoked Meets 
3rd: Blowin' Smoke 
2nd: Team Cedar Grilling 
1st: Diva Q 

Extra Categories (not counting towards Grand Champion) 

Best Booth: 
2nd: Simcoe County Smokers 
1st: 2 Men and a Hog 

Sauce: 
4th: Bustin' Loose 
3rd: Smokin' in the Igloo 
2nd: Swine Fellows 
1st: Black Pig BBQ.com 

Dessert: 
4th: Swamp Daddy BBQ 
3rd: Smokin' in the Igloo 
2nd: Team Cedar Grilling 
1st: Hogtown BBQ 

Anything But: 
4th: Bustin' Loose 
3rd: Swamp Daddy's BBQ 
2nd: Big Sid's BBQ 
1st: Black Pig BBQ.com 

Homegrown Award (Top Canadian Team): 
Team Cedar Grilling 

Overall: 
5th: Diva Q 
4th: Happy Grillmore 
3rd: BBQ Effect 
Reserve Grand Champion: Can't Stop Grillin' 
GRAND CHAMPION: TEAM CEDAR GRILLING


----------



## Unity (Jul 7, 2008)

Think of the people who were pleased and surprised with the outcome: Happy Grillmore, BBQ Effect, Can't Stop Grillin', and Team Cedar Grilling.   

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to all that walked.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job Diva, something don't sound right with that pork score.


----------



## Griff (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job Diva. 5th overall with two firsts in a National Championship is nothing to sneeze at. I'll bet they are all worried about next year already.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Diva!  You did great!  Must have got some rookie judges on that pork score!

See you in Franklin!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 7, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> We received an email from the head judge and he states he checked the scres threee times so we will leave it at that and move on I guess.



Don't make any enemies...not worth it.  They get the last laugh in a fight like this.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats Diva! You rock, and will continue to rock for a long long time!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you for all the kind words !!!

Looking forward to the Franklin comp and relaxing.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 8, 2008)

Diva, just relax...The Karma will come back to get those stoopid judges in the end...and as we all know, the Karma *NEVER* doesn't work!


----------



## Molson (Jul 8, 2008)

get a Tiki Bar! Its makes you relax and forget your BBQing!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> We received an email from the head judge and he states he checked the scres threee times so we will leave it at that and move on I guess.



Danielle;

One of our two onsite judges for Anything Butt gave us an extremely high score, and the other said his score was only a few points behind.  So, if that is the case, then the blind judges must have scored in the low to mid fifties, for my overall score in that category to be as low as it is - even if it was one of the best dishes to ever leave my hands!!  

I believe that one of the hardest parts of this 'hobby' is to remain humble, and believe that it doesn't always turn out the way it should, or how we think it will, going in.  

I am going to email you today, sometime, but have to get my thoughts together before I compose it.  Keep smiling!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> get a Tiki Bar! Its makes you relax and forget your BBQing!



  I didn't get to visit your Tiki Bar. . . . sigh . . . . how come I'm always too busy . . .


----------



## Molson (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, you missed out in some prime relaxing!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2008)

Judges...suck...nuff said...if they knew good Q they would cook.
Before anyone gets all bent out of shape..I'm only half joking


----------



## Molson (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is what you missed Adrienne....


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, Jim.  Looks like a good time!  Maybe next time around . . .  after all, you did show me your good head


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jim.  Looks like a good time!  Maybe next time around . . .  after all, you did show me your good head


Would that be the backside of Jim's head?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Hell Yeah Molsen!! I'm saving up gas money to come cook up there!


----------

